# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  ZELENdan - utsici

## Mukica

kak vam je bilo???
jel vam se dopalo?
jel vam nesto nedostajalo?
jel cega bilo previse?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Nama odlično, prva liga! 
Došli smo tek iza 2, ali smo ostali na Bundeku do kraja.
Moje su cure napravile svoju zastavicu, radile balzame za usne, gledale odličnu predstavu, na kojoj sam se i ja smijala (inače se obično dosađujem na lutkarskim predstavama, priznajem),

uživale su bubnjajući, e tu sam im zavidjela jer se i meni to jako sviđa...

Jedva smo stigle sve to poloviti...još su htjele crtati, pa se vozikati, nikad dosta...

Ne znam šta bih još rekla, nemam zamjerki  :Yes:

----------


## mamuska505

evo ukratko ,klinci su oduševlljeni,sdili su salatu i luk,bojali zastavicu i svoju vrečicu,papali jabučice...
-čekali smo aukciju pp i tržili 1 pelenicu i pleteni cover...
jedva čekamo sljedeće druženje

----------


## Teica

Mi smo planirali na bubnjanje, pa na glazbenu radionicu, pa na predstavu Hyla.

Ustvari, priznajem, prvenstveno sam ja htjela na sve to  :Embarassed: 

Onda sam mislila na poučnu stazu, pa na odlaganje otpada za reciklažu...

To je kaj se ovaj tren mogu sjetiti,a da idem ponovno pogledati program, paaa...ispalo bih, da se samo mene pitalo - što naravno ni teoretski moguće ako su uz vas 3 i pol godišnjakinja i 4 i pol godišnjak  :Wink:  - da bih bila tamo od jutra do kraja!

I još ne bih stigla na sve - jer sadržaj je bio i više nego bogat!

Ovako, dakle, kad se mene nije baš previše pitalo s obzirom na ovo dvoje gore spomenutih hahara, bili smo na bubnjanju i glazbenoj radionici.

I bilo je toplo, od srca, opuštajuće, povezujuće - impulsi jednog skroz boljeg, humanog svijeta  :Love: 

*Mukica,* slijedeći put, molim lijepo, upotrijebite sve Rodine čarobne štapiće i učinite onaj park tj.dječje igralište nevidljivim  :Wink: , pa da ja skroz dođem na svoje...

 :Smile:

----------


## studena

Jako lijepo, stvarno neki drugačiji, topliji i humaniji svijet. Žao mi je što zastavu nije bilo moguće duže izložiti, bila je stvarno prekrasna.

----------


## tina55

mi smo još mali pa nismo mogli na radionice za kikače koje su mi se ovako po opisu činile odlične, zabavne, kreativne,...nadamo se ponovnom održavanju Zelendana kad ćemo imati dovoljno godina za te radionice (i mamu jako zanimaju te kreativne radionice  :Smile: ), ali bili smo na radionici o zdravoj dohrani i u školi nošenja
radionica o dohrani mi se svidjela, dosta stvari sam već znala, ali saznala sam i nešto novih bitnih stvari, ocjena 5  :Smile: 
škola nošenja je isto bila super, ali po mom mišljenju bila je malo prevelika gužva za praktični rad, možda bi bilo bolje da su polaznici bili podijeljeni u dvije skupine u različito vrijeme
super su mi bili i štandovi izlagača s eko proizvodima
uzeli smo vam puno brošura koje sad lijepo čitamo uz kavicu  :Smile:  također pohvala brošurama

----------


## puntica

> škola nošenja je isto bila super, ali po mom mišljenju bila je malo prevelika gužva za praktični rad, možda bi bilo bolje da su polaznici bili podijeljeni u dvije skupine u različito vrijeme


 ma joj tina55, pa bio je u šatoru štand od pixiekida gdje su cijeli dan pomagali roditeljima namjestiti dijete u nosiljke, mogli ste u bilo kojem trenutku ići ako vam je bila prevelika gužva na radionici...

----------


## babyboys

sve je bilo super, samo je moj T bio razočaran jer smo došli malo kasno , pa više nije bilo vreća za oslikavanje, a on se bio nameračio na to.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ma joj tina55, pa bio je u šatoru štand od pixiekida gdje su cijeli dan pomagali roditeljima namjestiti dijete u nosiljke, mogli ste u bilo kojem trenutku ići ako vam je bila prevelika gužva na radionici...


Točno, ja sam došla kasnije i sve su mi pokazali.
Žao mi je jedino zastave, di je sad?
Nismo je vidjeli dok je bila razvučena jer su cure baš tada morale na WC-e, a tomu su se veselile.

----------


## Freja

I nama se sve jako svidjelo, bili smo tamo cijelo poslijepodne no i mi smo propustili zastavu jer smo tada bili na bubnjanju. Može izvješće - dužina, širina i još pokoja sličica?

----------


## Mukica

nesto malo slika ima tu: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...0&l=9cf6f2da01

zelendanska zastava je ispala duga 11 a siroka  2,5 metra s tim da je ostalo jos skoro tolko krpica koje cure nisu uspjela spojiti

----------


## oka

Bilo je jako lijepo i bilo je svega, bili bi i još ostali, ali djeca su pozaspala od umora iako bi starija još bila ostala.  :Smile: 
Izgledalo je dobro organizirano, stalno neki moving, cure su radile punom parom ko pčelice, ali sve to uz pozitivnu vibru i osmjesima na licu unatoč umoru,
tako da je atmosfera bila jako ugodna. Bilo je svega, puuno informacija, puuno zabave i radionica za male i velike. 
Svaka čast na organizaciji! 
Bilo je stvarno za pamćenje! :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> radionica o dohrani mi se svidjela, dosta stvari sam već znala, ali saznala sam i nešto novih bitnih stvari, ocjena 5


drago mi je ako ti se svidjelo i ispričavam se svima što, zapravo, nije bilo onako kako je zamišljeno.
trebale smo i kuhati i sjeckati i pisati "receptiće", ali je buka bila prevelika, vremena malo, bilo me strah uopće uključiti rešo s obzirom na djecu i nizak stol...
nadam se da ste, unatoč svemu tomu, ipak nešto novoga čule i da ćemo opet moći raspravljati na tu temu  :Heart: 

a što se ZELENdana tiče... nema ništa ljepše od ovakvog feedbacka! to da je okolo kružila pozitivna energija vidjelo se i sa islandskog vulkana. zato, valjda, oblak do nas nije ni uspio doći. 

hvala vam svima!

----------


## PericaY2K

prelijepo  :Smile: 

baš smo guštali!

i svaka čast mikki na lokaciji tribina za bespelenaše.

smiješan mi je bio službeni fotograf, dragi je mislio da mi neki voajer snima sise dok dojim, hahaha...

----------


## apricot

> smiješan mi je bio službeni fotograf, dragi je mislio da mi neki voajer snima sise dok dojim, hahaha...


paaaaa...
s obzirom da smo imali službenu fotografKINJU...

----------


## ivarica

> paaaaa...
> s obzirom da smo imali službenu fotografKINJU...


rikavam LOOOOOL
perice, ko zna ko te je to slikavao LOOOOL

----------


## PericaY2K

:Laughing: 

ajmeee
bit će veselo... držte fige da ne izađem u medijima!

----------


## darva

Perice  :Laughing: 
I mislila sam da ce vam biti predivno. Stvarno mi je zao sto smo mi to preskocili, da nismo imali jedan rodendan i da nam auto nije na servisu vec par dana :Grin:  vjerovatno bi dosli do Zagreba i spojili to s dinosaurima.A bit ce valjda jos takvih dogadaja
Za slike se nadam da ce biti i poneka koja nije na fejsu, bas sam znatizeljna vidit kako je sve skupa izgledalo

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

perice, meni je beskrajno žao što tebe nisam upoznala, ja sam tvoj (polu)tajni štovatelj (jedna od  :Grin: )

jedna riječ za pericu - prpošno  :Klap: 

... i istina, tamo je bila fotografkinja, a hoćeš li ti izaći u Story ili Extra, vidjet ćemo :Grin:

----------


## tina55

:Laughing:  za fotografa i fotografkinju
bili smo i na štandu Pixiekida, nisam ih se sjetila izdavit s instrukcijama, čekala sam školu
ma nije problem, škola nošenja je isto bila super i pokazali su mi kako namjestiti bebačicu u sling, jedino kažem kako je teško organizirati taj praktični rad s više ljudi, ali ocjena je isto 5  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

> Za slike se nadam da ce biti i poneka koja nije na fejsu, bas sam znatizeljna vidit kako je sve skupa izgledalo


ove slike sto sam stavila mozes gledat i ak inisi logirana na face
samo klikni na link

----------


## apricot

evo još fotki za koje ne morate biti na fejsu:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...8&l=e34600daa8

----------


## PericaY2K

> perice, meni je beskrajno žao što tebe nisam upoznala...


bit će prilike  :Smile:

----------


## ninik

meni je bilo baš super!
lijepo, ugodno, edukativno, puno dragih ljudi...ma sve u svemu super!
nadam se da se već planira sljedeći  :Smile:

----------


## bucka

meni je bilo super!
štandovi zanimljivi!
radionice predobre!!
sudjelovala u aukciji pelena i od srca se nasmijala Ivanki Mazurkijević!!
bila tamo od 10-18i40 i već lagano padala sa nogu od umora!!

----------


## pomikaki

Kako vam je bilo lijepooo  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mellyca

> Kako vam je bilo lijepooo


X  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## darva

Predobro je sve ovo,curama organizatoricama :Klap:  :Klap: 
Stvarno zalim sto smo propustili

----------


## kljucic

Bilo nam je prelijepo  :Smile:  Samo me malo vjetar propuhao. Atmosfera mi je bila predobra. D. je dojio u slingu non-stop i zapišavao obližnja drveća  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

> ajmeee
> bit će veselo... držte fige da ne izađem u medijima!


mene se ne trebas bojati, nisi mi napeta  :Wink: 

blago vam se svima koji ste bili, i hvala na panou kojeg ste napravile za nas mpoovke  :Heart:

----------


## Nimrod

Nama je isto bilo super! Bili smo na tri radionice, atmosfera je bila mrak!  Najbolje je ispala radionica o besplenaštvu jer su nas preselili van iz šatora, na klupice. Ona o biciklima se najmanje čula jer je buka bila najveća, a ova o dohrani mi je bila i korisna i zabavna, a i bolje sam čula. 

Sigurna sam da ste uložili brdo truda, i pohvale do krova, super vam je ispalo! ;D

Nadam se da će to prijeći u godišnje događanje i nadam se, sasvim sebično, da se neće - ostane li u travnju - potrefiti na predzadnji puni vikend te poklopiti s danima znanstvene fantastike, jer ga ne bih htjela propustiti.

----------


## acqua

Super je bilo. Na žalost nemam djecu koja su mogla na radionice, ali radionica o dohrani je bila super. Uvijek mi se lijepo prošetati štandovima platnenih pelena, vidjeti toliko mama, tata i djece na okupu, napokon vidjeti druge mame koje nose bebice u slingu/marami i sresti toliko poznatih ljudi za koje nisam znala da će doći.

Nadam se da će se inicijativa nastaviti i još više proširiti i obogatiti kroz godine.

----------


## acqua

Super je bilo. Na žalost nemam djecu koja su mogla na radionice, ali radionica o dohrani je bila super. Uvijek mi se lijepo prošetati štandovima platnenih pelena, vidjeti toliko mama, tata i djece na okupu, napokon vidjeti druge mame koje nose bebice u slingu/marami i sresti toliko poznatih ljudi za koje nisam znala da će doći.

Nadam se da će se inicijativa nastaviti i još više proširiti i obogatiti kroz godine.

----------


## puntica

evo nam novog zelendana, za manje od mjesec dana 

https://www.facebook.com/Zelendan

zelendan.roda.hr

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Teica

Super  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## usman1133

Super je bilo. Na žalost nemam djecu koja su mogla na radionice, ali radionica o dohrani je bila super. Uvijek mi se lijepo prošetati štandovima platnenih pelena, vidjeti toliko mama, tata i djece na okupu, napokon vidjeti druge mame koje nose bebice u slingu/marami i sresti toliko poznatih ljudi za koje nisam znala da će doći.

----------

